
Twitter = Friendster 2.0 - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/06/06/i-really-hope-twitter-isnt-friendster-20/
======
kimboslice
Asking HN: so if Friendster lost out to MySpace (and then Facebook, etc) - who
is Twitter's MySpace?

I would argue it's FriendFeed.

A race for the distant 2nd:

\- Plurk \- Pownce \- Disqus (strange - but possible)

~~~
yariv
It's Twoorl (<http://twoorl.com>), of course :) Twoorl is open source and it's
written in Erlang.

~~~
adduc
Twoorl is just a clone of Twitter, whereas Myspace extended past Friendster's
features and made it its own site.

Plurk and Pownce are different enough from Twitter that they're not seen as
just clones, that they fall into the competitor's department.

~~~
yariv
Twoorl started as a Twitter clone, but it doesn't mean it'll stay as such.

------
immad
Why don't they just stop new signups and limit everyones tweets to 20 a day.
That seems like it would help them address scaling issues without shutting
down.

I might of course be missing something. Maybe the 20 a day limit is hard due
to APIs needing updating etc.

~~~
jfornear
From what I've collected, it doesn't sound like new signups and normal users
are really putting much strain on the system. It's popular users with tens of
thousands of followers that are causing the outages since the current
architecture isn't set up to handle frequent updates to thousands of followers
at a time.

